# 5th Wheel Towing



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Hello,

Hope that someone can help me out here. What am I doing wrong? I can't seem to get a decent ride with the new 5th wheel. The trailer is about as level as I can get it. I have raised the king pin, raised the hitch, lowered it again, redistributed weight, tried water, no water..... I can't quite figure this out.

I had my 28BHS dialed in with the Suburban. Didn't even know it was back there. 
Now with the fiver I get a lot of push/pull or bucking. It's driving us crazy.

Has anyone experienced this? Any suggestions are welcome!
Rig is in the signature, and I have a Hijacker under bed mounted hitch.
I am seriously thinking a shock upgrade...

Thanks!


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

The only thing I can tell you is our fbhs pulls beautifully. DH often comments on it. No doubt those more knowledgable than I will be able to help you correct it. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

WACamper can you be more specific as to what you are facing? Is it to much bounce? Have you weighed the rig yet? Knowing your weight and pin weight is helpful.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> WACamper can you be more specific as to what you are facing? Is it to much bounce? Have you weighed the rig yet? Knowing your weight and pin weight is helpful.
> [snapback]53459[/snapback]​


Y-Guy, yes it is way too much bounce. Bucking is more like it. Can't seem to figure it out. I have not weighed the trailer yet. Maybe I have too much pin weight? The bounce seems to lessen considerably when the TV has less than 1/2 tank of gas.

I have 45K on the TV so one thought is the OE shocks need replacing. I've got the trailer pretty level when hooked up. I do have one of those white lube discs on the king pin, not sure if that is causing anything.

I know there is a better ride waiting! The whole fiver towing is new to me so it will take some tweaking. (and some advice from others







)


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Bounce is from too low of a pin weight not too much. Also the TV tires can contribute to it if they have low inflation or are P rated. What type of tires due you have and what pressure do you run them at when towing?


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

WAcamper,

I've never pulled a fiver but my father-in-law has a similar set up to you and complained about push/ pull.

He added air bags and it made a world of difference.

Good luck!


----------



## Grandeken (Feb 16, 2004)

WACamper
We have the 28frls and had the same problem it was to much pin weight for the springs and tires. We installed overload spring and the new tires where E rated firm side walls and now it pulls Great. I think the tires would have done the trick but to be salf added the overload springs. Ken


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

TV tires are Michelin LTX load range E. Inflated to max 80 PSI on the rear and 60 at the front. I did notice the sidewalls bulge a bit. That's why I wondered about pin weight. Tires are brand new.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Checking the pin weight is the first step, 15-20% of the camper should be on the pin. Adding airbags may help, or if your shocks are getting weak that may also contribute to the problem.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

This may not mean a thing, but in your picture your TV rear looks much lower than my rig, and ditto the front (except your front end looks up higher than mine)

Maybe your rear springs need some help.

Take a look at RLW7302's rig pictures, then you will see what I mean


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

dougdogs, I noticed that as well but I have never towed a 5er so I was hesitant to say anything.


----------



## east-tn-outbacker (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm with doug your tv does look to be squatted in the rear more that mine too. It should'nt make much difference but mine is a short bed ext. cab. As far as the bounce goes I would suggest trying a lower tire pressure on your tv. I'm stilling running the tires that came on mine at 50 psi all the way around. The tires look about right when hitched up and they are wearing evenly.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Sharp eyes! It is sitting lower in the rig picture. I have since adjusted the pin box, but it's still border line level and it's the best I can get it. Hitch at it's lowest setting, pin box raised, and I have 6" clearance on the bed rails (down from 7")

I do have to weigh this thing so I know what I am looking at.

I am hoping the solution is a combination of 
1) pin weight 
2) weight distribution when loading
3) upgrading the shocks on the TV/ air pressure on the TV tires

Anybody ever hear of or have experience the Demco glide rite pin box or the 
Trailair pin box? Hope I don't have to go to that costly mod!

Thanks all


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

My mother has a Trailair in her ford 350, connected to a Kountry Aire 35' 5th wheel. She loves it, but her rig is about 4 thousand pounds heavier than an Outback.

I wouldn't think you would need one.

What air pressure do you keep in your rear tires when towing??


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Try to measure your rear bumper before loading, and then after. How far is it dropping? Shocks won't help that, you can consider Helper Springs or Air Bags, just adjusting the pin box won't stiffen the rear end of your truck.


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

dougdogs said:


> This may not mean a thing, but in your picture your TV rear looks much lower than my rig, and ditto the front (except your front end looks up higher than mine)
> 
> Maybe your rear springs need some help.
> 
> ...


The picture dougdogs references is in my sig. While the back of my truck doesn't squat much in this, I did feel like the 5er was "nose up" a little too much. I have since lowered the hitch head one notch to get it more level. I do get _some_ porpoising (or push/pull) when on rough roads, but I assume everyone gets that







??? Otherwise, it's usually a smooth ride.

I run my tires ~60 PSI front and ~75 PSI rear. I had my rig weighed. I'm not over any of my weigths, but I am pretty close









One other thing you might check is to verify the position of your hitch relative to your rear axle. Mine is _barely_ in front of the axle (when I weighed it, only 20 pounds of the pin weight transferred to the front axle). And while this maximizes maneuvaribility, I have often wondered if it sacrifices something with respect to the ride. Anyone have any thoughts regarding this?


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Just went out and checked.... Hitch is dead center over the rear axle.

Y-Guy, I did measure the drop when hooked up and the rear drops almost exactly 2" when in tow position.

I did order some Bilstein HD shocks today. Figure that has to help somewhat. The OE shocks only last so long, but probable are not the solution.

Anybody use those lube plates? I am running one of those, but can't imagine that would make a difference in towing.

I have read that many people seem to have similar problems with the TV I have. 
There were a few posts on that not-so-friendly forum about it.

It's got me puzzled for sure. I LOVE the new trailer. Maybe I am expecting too much? Like I said, I couldn't have asked for a better tow with the 'Burb and our old 28BHS. Smooth as silk.

I may look at some kind of air bag support, but it seems like I need the 2" drop to get everything level and keep my all important clearance on the bed rails.
Oh what to do... what to do...

Thanks for all your comments and suggestions! I bet a combination of a few things will get the ride more manageable. What's odd, with less than 1/2 tank of fuel and it smooths out much more.

One last question, to weigh are you going to the local CAT scale?

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Grandeken (Feb 16, 2004)

WAcamper
The thing that you said about a 1/2 tank makes me feel like you are just over rear spring limit . Like I said earlier I needed helper springs and my new tires did the trick. Your tires should be fine with the 80 lbs rear. 
Ken


----------

